# Feeding rice bran or flax to goats.



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Is is safe to feed rice bran or flax to goats? I have 3 wethers and 3 dry does. They get alfalfa pellets, a small amount of grain and free choice grass hay. I noticed the cal-phos ratio isnt a 2-1 balance. So would the alfalfa balence that with the calcium in the alfalfa?


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know about rice bran, but I feed mine flax seed and they do great on it. OI feed an alfalfa / grass mox hay and a little rolled oats for a treat.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was told that flax wasn't good to feed to goats because of the acidic nature of it, and the fact that goats are alkaline, it would mess with their digestion too much. As for rice bran, I don't think there would be anything wrong with it, it would be really high in starch though, just see how your goats would do on it.

If you're worried about the calhos ratio, what kind of minerals are you feeding?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I feed my goats crushed Flax seed and I have for years. I have never had a problem.



goathappy said:


> I was told that flax wasn't good to feed to goats because of the acidic nature of it, and the fact that goats are alkaline, it would mess with their digestion too much. As for rice bran, I don't think there would be anything wrong with it, it would be really high in starch though, just see how your goats would do on it.
> 
> If you're worried about the calhos ratio, what kind of minerals are you feeding?


 I will have to check but I do not believe it is acidic at all. But I better check, even so I have net had a problem, but I only give them about 1/2 cup crushed once a day.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I feed my goats crushed Flax seed and I have for years. I have never had a problem.


 I feed it as well.... no problems here ....but.... I don't feed a whole lot ....when I do... :thumb:


----------



## jaytori220 (Mar 24, 2009)

Goathappy....right now I have the Manna Pro Goat Minerals.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

My vet (a real goat vet here) suggested feeding my girl flax oil for weight gain. I don't know that she would do that if it messed up their digestion. She is a mostly goat and sheep vet so I trust her judgment.

Have yet to try it though!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Read an article many yrs ago abut feeding flax seed to goats. Sorry dont remember any of it except its good...... Moderation in all new things fed to goats.


----------



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

I lost my little girl's favorite doe to rice bran. She may have eaten to much. Cut it back to feed to the rest and they got sick also. I put four hundred pounds in the trash can. It is real good for cows. Cows can also eat bad hay, goat gets sick.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Flax is actually an alkaline food. Rice (all forms) are acidic. I Looked it up.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have never used it but I too have heard that flax is good for goats - especially for their skin and coat. thanks Itchysmom for looking it up and letting us know :thumb: much appreciated


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

You're welcome Stacy...glad i could finally contribute!


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Going to wake this thread back up.... I have whole flax seed now that I feed the horses. I have two doelings, both 6 months old. One is a mini Mancha, about 50lbs. The other is a La Mancha/Nubian and she's probably around 70lb. Wondering how much flax to feed them and if I should? Once their older and I breed them, is the addition of flax seed also good for milk production and quality? Right now their diet consist of seperate feeders kept full of grass (Bermuda) hay and very leafy alfalfa hay, ​also 1lb. Of purina noble goat shared to last the day. In the mornings they get 1/2 cup of 7% sweet feed (the kind for horses) and a hand full of BOSS. They have sweetlix meat maker minerals free choice as well as baking soda.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You probably wouldn't feed more than a tablespoon.


----------



## Casa_la_Palma (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you, What about milk quality and taste, does flax inhance the flavor or help production?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I know it helps skin and coat but not sure about anything else.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It does increase the milk fat content.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

toth boer goats said:


> I feed it as well.... no problems here ....but.... I don't feed a whole lot ....when I do... :thumb:


I fed it for a year...goats loved it...I had no problems.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I too feed flax to my goats, expecially when coats are scraggly or weight gain is needed..I mix ground flax with wheat germ and coconut oil...they love it..you canalso top dress your feed with ground flax...anything over done can mess with rumen function..always introduce new foods slowly allowing time to see how the goats do befire increaseing..
Alfalfa will increase calcium intake : )


HA..did see this was an old post re awakend...I always miss there is a second page lol...info still good though lol


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I feed one of the other to my goats, they do great on both. Both have a high phosphorus, so they need something high in calcium to balance it out. Alfalfa works great, I feed alfalfa pellets anyway, so i don't worry about the imbalance. The rice bran I buy has added calcium so that it is close to a 2:1 ratio.

I use an ounce scoop per each goat of either the flax or the rice bran meal.


----------

